
Efficient DNA-Based Computing Could Replace Silicon - evo_9
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-05/faster-more-efficient-dna-based-computing-could-replace-silicon
======
hugh3
A good rule of thumb is that every time you see an article saying that [some
crazy technology] could replace silicon you say "Pschya, right!"

Or we could make it a drinking game. If someone suggests something will
replace silicon, take a drink. If germanium replaces silicon, take ten drinks.
If GaAs or some kind of III-V semiconductor replaces silicon, take fifteen
drinks. If non-silicon-based quantum computers (e.g. SQUIDs) replace silicon,
take twenty-three drinks. If graphene or diamond replaces silicon, take fifty
drinks. And if DNA-based computers replace silicon, take Avogadro's Number of
drinks, cuz that's pretty darn implausible.

